# Ruger Blackhawk durability



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

I own a Ruger New Model Blackhawk in .357 Magnum; the one built on the .44 Magnum sized frame.

I'm not a hot rodder by nature, I don't look to use my guns to their maximum potential with the hottest loads they can possibly handle. What I want to know is if anybody knows what the maximum chamber pressure of one of these particular Blackhawk models would be. I've heard some say the maximum chamber pressure is 40,000, while others have said 45,000, I've even heard one person say that the NM .357 has a chamber pressure of 50,000. But I have no proof for any figures.


----------

